# Jetzt bin ich mal dran



## stony25 (8. Juli 2012)

Ein grosses Hallo an alle,

Bin ja schon einige Zeit unterwegs in dem Forum und möchte mich mal vorstellen.

Mein Name ist Andreas bin verheiratet und noch 43 Jahre jung, wohne in Österreich, in einem kleinen idyllischen Ort, ( ca. 30 km von Salzburg entfernt und im Grenzgebiet zu Bayern ca. 10km).
Da, ich dieses Jahr mit dem Teichbau beginne (Naturnaher Koiteich), besser gesagt, hab ja schon ein klein wenig angefangen, möchte ich euch natürlich teilhaben lassen um Zustimmung oder auch Hilfe bzw. auch Kritik von euch genießen zu können.

So jetzt zu den Teichdaten:
Die Maße des Teiches Längste Stelle ca. 7,7 m Breiteste Stelle 6,3 m und tiefste Stelle ca. 1,8m
Fassungsvermögen wird in etwa bei 35 bis 40 ³m sein ( Schätzwert )
Teichfolie möchte ich faltenfrei verschweißen lassen.
Zum Filter:
Hab mir im Vorfeld so meine Gedanken gemacht und hab mir einige gebrauchte Teile schon gekauft.
US3 vorhanden => 3 mal 300l Regentonnenfilter (vorhanden aber noch keine Rohrdurchführungen)
Mit 2 x 100l Helix schwimmend (vorhanden) wie ich den dritten Filter bestücke weis ich noch nicht.?
Bezüglich Pumpe würde die für den Anfang reichen? http://www.hanako-koi.de/Aquael-Aquajet ... 000lh.html.
Noch zur Info, die Erstbestückung werden 7 – 10 Tosai sein (Mai/Juni 2013).
Und es wird alles in Eigenregie nach Feierabend und Wochenenden gemacht. Also bitte ein wenig Geduld mit mir.

Natürlich ist die Sache so geplant, wenn es notwendig ist von Halbschwerkraft auf Schwerkraft (z.B.Trommelfilter) umzustellen.
Aber mit dem ersten Besatz sollte die Filteranlage einige Zeit reichen.
Es wird nichts betoniert außer der Filterkeller und ein Betonkranz.
Laut Nachbar sollte der Boden schwerer Lehmboden sein.(schau ma mal wenn der Bagger da ist).
Umlaufend eine Flachwasserzone in der Breite von ca.40 cm – 1,5 m mit teilweiser Beflanzung und einen Hundeeingang. (ganz wichtig)
Unser Hund mag nur flaches Wasser wo sie noch stehen kann.

Hab auch schon einige Bilder für euch: 
1) Skizze
2) Der alte Tümpel muss natürlich auch weg (hab ich vom Vorgänger übernommen).
3) Alter Tümpel muss aufgefüllt werden und einige Pflanzsteine werden auch gesetzt
4.Schalung darf nicht fehlen
5.Am Samstag den 30.06., war betonieren angesagt - bei sage und schreibe 38°C. War schon zäh die Sache.
6.Das Ausschalen hätte ich mir auch leichter vorgestellt. Aber ein kleiner Schritt ist wieder geschafft.
Anmerkung: Der Schlauchbereich soll ungefähr die Tiefenzone darstellen.
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt wir der Bagger am 13.07. 12 Uhr Mittags aufkreuzen

So, dass wars erstmal
Grüße,Andi


----------



## stony25 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo,

hätte einige Fragen

Da ich mit dem US3 vorfiltere, wie hoch muss ich maximal mit den nachgeschalteten Biofilterbehälter über Teichniveau gehen. (Die Auslässe sind ja wieder unter Teichniveau).

Bei Trockenaufstellung der Pumpe, heißt es in den Beschreibungen, dass die Pumpe unter Teichniveau aufgestellt werden muss. Das ist mir auch soweit klar.
Aber, wie ist es bei Anbindung US3, muss die Pumpe unter dem Auslass US3 platziert werden oder reicht gleiche Höhe Auslass US3 => Pumpe?
Was haltet ihr von der Pumpe Aquael 25000 PFN plus hat laut Kennlinie genügend Power und ist bis 78 Watt runter regelbar?
KG Rohre gibt es bis 5 m Länge, ist die Länge egal für die Bodenabläufe oder soll man eher kürzere verwenden.

Gruß,Andi


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Servus Andi,
:Willkommen2

Bei dem Filter würde ich überlegen aus einer Sammelkammer direkt in den US3 zu gehen.
Die Kammer sollte dann so groß sein, dass ein TF später reinpasst.
Ich persönlich würde nach einem Schwerkraftsiebfilter suchen, der kostet auch nicht mehr.

Die normalen Pumpe sind nicht selbsansaugend, müssen also unter dem Wasserstand aufgetellt sein.

Wie lange die Rohre sind spielt weniger eine Rolle, kurze Bögen sollte man vermeiden.


----------



## stony25 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Jörg,

der us3 ist ein Schwerkraftfilter! Wasser läuft per Schwerkraft in den US3 nach dem Us3 brauch ich eine Pumpe, dass das Wasser in den Biofilter pumpt (darum Halbschwerkraft).
Aber das mit der Sammelkammer finde ich keine schlechte Idee, das ist eine Überlegung Wert.
Gut zu wissen, dass die Länge der Kg Rohre keine Rolle spielt

Danke!

Grüße,ANdi


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hi Andi,
es gibt einen Beitrag über die Mindestförderhöhe nach einem Schwerkraft US.

Wenn du mit DN 110 aus den Behältern kommst, sollten 5-10 cm Höhe reichen.
Das ist etwas abhängig vom Filtermaterial. Bei __ Hel-x sind schon 5cm ausreichend.

Wie viele BA hast du geplant, auch einen Skimmer?


----------



## stony25 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Joerg,

meinst du die Biobehältern? wenn ja -  die werden je mit 2 x 110 ausgestattet.
Das heißt, tiefe Filterkellerbau von Wassernivau ca. 1m tief und über Wassernivau + 20 cm (Gesamttiefe dann ca. 1,2m) reicht dann sicher aus. 

Hab 2 Ba`s geplant und Skimmer (in Windrichtung).
(Siehe Skizze)

DANKE!

noch nicht fischige Grüße aber Lg. Andi


----------



## stony25 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

gestern wäre der Spatenstich geplant gewesen - der Baggerfahrer hat mich davon überzeugt, dass es bei dem Wetter nichts vernünftiges wird und er nicht sauber arbeiten kann.

Nächster geplanter Termin ist erst der 28.07. 

grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Moin Andi,



stony25 schrieb:


> gestern wäre der Spatenstich geplant gewesen - der Baggerfahrer hat mich davon überzeugt, dass es bei dem Wetter nichts vernünftiges wird und er nicht sauber arbeiten kann.



Das tut mir leid ... klingt ja wie bei mir  . Mein Teich füllt sich mittlerweile, auch ohne Folie 



stony25 schrieb:


> Da ich mit dem US3 vorfiltere, wie hoch muss ich maximal mit den nachgeschalteten Biofilterbehälter über Teichniveau gehen.



Eigentlich gar nicht. Um so höher die nachfolgenden Biobehälter stehen, um so höher muß die Pumpe das Wasser pumpen.
Am Besten Du hast den US III und die Biobehälter auf gleicher Höhe.



stony25 schrieb:


> Aber, wie ist es bei Anbindung US3, muss die Pumpe unter dem Auslass US3 platziert werden oder reicht gleiche Höhe Auslass US3 => Pumpe?



Ich wette mit Dir, dass Du den US III in dem Filterkeller eh höher stellen mußt (1cm höher als Wasserniveau wg. dem Überlaufen), also wird die Pumpe zwangsläufig unter dem Auslaß liegen. Aber sie kann auch auf gleicher Höhe oder sogar etwas höher liegen. Hauptsache sie liegt unterhalb des Wassernieveau , sprich zw. US Oberkante und dem Fußboden ...

Bei mir würde sie in der Luft hängen , da der US III knappe 50cm hoch gesetzt werden muß, also wird meine tiefer liegen als der Auslaß ... 



stony25 schrieb:


> Das heißt, tiefe Filterkellerbau von Wassernivau ca. 1m tief und über Wassernivau + 20 cm (Gesamttiefe dann ca. 1,2m) reicht dann sicher aus.



Wieso 20cm über Wasserviveau? Damit es nicht überläuft reicht doch 1cm ... 

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid ... klingt ja wie bei mir  . Mein Teich füllt sich mittlerweile, auch ohne Folie



Nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei Dir - du stehst ja schon vor dem Finale und Urlaub ist auch zu Ende:?

Das positive daraus ,, DER BAGGERFAHRER,, macht sich Gedanken.
Ist für mich eine Bestätigung, dass er vorhat, sauberst zu arbeiten.





Moonlight schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar nicht. Um so höher die nachfolgenden Biobehälter stehen, um so höher muß die Pumpe das Wasser pumpen.
> Am Besten Du hast den US III und die Biobehälter auf gleicher Höhe.



die Biobehälter müssen doch geringfügig höher stehen, Wasser muss ja per Schwerkraft von der letzten Biokammer in den Teich zurücklaufen kann


Lg.Andi

[


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hey andi, meine helixkammer ist auf gleicher höhe und der rücklauf unter wasser. das wasser in deinen tonnen wird via schwerkraft auch in den teich laufen, wenn sie nicht höher stehen. dann müßte das ja bei mir auch nicht gehen  aber nach 1,5jahren planung mit einem profi-user bin ich mir sicher, das die biokammern nicht höher stehen müssen.


----------



## stony25 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

hy Mandy, man liest das halt immer - hab ja diesbezüglich wenig Ahnung, aber wenn du das so praktizierst und es funktioniert -  dann mache ich es auch so.
Hat ja nur Vorteile, wie du schon erwähnt z.B. Förderhöhe etc. .....

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Versteh mich nicht falsch . . . in der theorie (und bei anderen in der praxis) funktioniert es. meine filterung ist ebenso aufgebaut. aber ob es auch bei mir geht kann ich nicht sagen. mein teich ist doch noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Joerg (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hi Andi,
die Biobehälter müssen mindestens auf Teichniveau sein.
Beim US in Teilschwerkraft ist eine Höhe über dem Wasserspiegel nötig, da das Wasser aus den Tonnen ja  in Schwerkraft zurücklaufen muss.
Je nach dem was an Filtermaterialien verbaut ist und wie die Durchgänge gestaltet sind, sollten da 5-10cm nötig sein, damit der Filter nicht überläuft.
Ich habe einen reinen Schwerkraft Filter und über 5cm Differenz sind schon da gewesen.
Verstopfst sich mal der Durchfluss, ist ein wenig Reserve schon sinnvoll.


----------



## stony25 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Gestern war de Bagger da, war wunderschönes Wetter.
Aufgrund der beengten Platzverhältnisse für den Baggerfahrer - ist jetzt doch einiges zum nacharbeiten :? 

Ein Stromkabel kam auch bei ca. 80 cm tiefe zum Vorschein (lief genau mittig durch den Teich).
Ersten Moment Schei.. hoch drei - hab Elektriker angerufen und hat mittels Stromzange keinen Saft gemessen.
Also kurzen Prozeß gemacht und weg war das Kabel  
Bis jetzt keinerlei Auswirkungen  

Teichtiefe 2 m+

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

na da gehts ja bei dir jetzt auch zur sache  wann hast du vor fertig zu sein? viel spaß beim schippen


----------



## stony25 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> na da gehts ja bei dir jetzt auch zur sache  wann hast du vor fertig zu sein? viel spaß beim schippen



Mandy DANKE -

In dieser Rekordzeit wie bei Dir nicht. 
Hab da eigentlich keinen konkreten Zeitplan, auf alle Fälle noch in 2012 mit allen drum herum.
Da keine Koi vorhanden sind, mach ich mir auch keinen Stress mit dem Teichbau.
Der Erstbesatz kommt sowieso erst in 2013 in Frage.


Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Moin Andi,

stimmt, wenn man noch keinen Besatz hat schippt es sich wesentlich entspannter 
Bei mir mußte es, eben nur wegen dem bereits vorhandenen Besatz so schnell gehen.

Ich hoffe bei Dir ist nicht auch so ein bescheidenes Wetter ... es regnet.

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Ich war froh, dass der Bagger Freitag Nachmittag gekommen ist - geplant war ja Samstag.
Samstag hat es ab Mittag geschüttet wie aus Kübeln.                                                         
Heute ist Aprilwetter angesagt Regen-Sonnenschein-Regen .......
Aber die Teichwände halten:beten


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> . . . in der theorie funktioniert es.



Ich hol meine Aussage von Letztens noch mal hoch.
Die Filteranlage ist seit heute Mittag in Betrieb ... und es funktioniert. Alles auf gleicher Höhe und der Wasserstand in der Helixkammer ist ca. 1-2cm höher als der Wasserstand im Teich.
Also wenn Du die Tonnen bündig zur Teichhöhe einbaust, müßte das genauso funktionieren 
Aber achte bitte darauf, dass der US III nicht zu hoch steht.
Ich habe meinen US III an dem Teichüberlauf orientiert ... da war ich bloede  Ich mußte den Wasserstand noch paar cm höher machen da die Pumpe trocken lief. Es kam nicht genug Wasser nach 
Jetzt funzt es. Überlaufen kann der US III nicht ... dafür bei Wasserverlust/TWW trocken laufen  und es geht nicht mehr zu ändern 

Also mach nicht die gleichen Fehler  und achte darauf.

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Aber achte bitte darauf, dass der US III nicht zu hoch steht.
> Ich habe meinen US III an dem Teichüberlauf orientiert ... da war ich bloede  Ich mußte den Wasserstand noch paar cm höher machen da die Pumpe trocken lief. Es kam nicht genug Wasser nach
> Jetzt funzt es. Überlaufen kann der US III nicht ... dafür bei Wasserverlust/TWW trocken laufen  und es geht nicht mehr zu ändern
> Mandy



So sensibel ist das Teil *komisch* (US3 gleicht doch bis max. 13 cm Wasserunterschied aus).
Du hast aber schon den Schwimmer auf max. Durchfluss gestellt (3 Stufen).


----------



## stony25 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

schwimmereinstellung


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

??? ich hab das teil noch nie auseinander gebaut. aber er steht zu hoch, was heißt der schwimmer ist unten auf anschlag  tiefer geht nicht,da würde auch ein versetzen nichts ändern.


----------



## stony25 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> ???  was heißt der schwimmer ist unten auf anschlag  tiefer geht nicht,da würde auch ein versetzen nichts ändern.



Nicht tiefer (unten) sondern höher! (Pos.3 ist höher)

schau Dir den Anhang genau an. Wenn du den US3,  über Teichüberlauf eingestellt hast, dann ist das schon richtig. 
Wenn die Kammer leer gesaugt wird, kann es nur daran liegen a) du hast eine zu starke Pumpe oder b) der Schwimmer ist nicht richtig eingestellt.
Wobei ich den Verdacht habe, dass der Schwimmer , nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Der Schwimmer muss auf Position 3 verstellt werden.
K.H. hat vor seinem Umbau zwei US3 in Betrieb gehabt und hat ohne Probleme, je Sieve 22 – 23m³ , durchgeblasen.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Die Pumpe ist eine 20'000er, also keinesfalls zu stark.
Muß ich mal schauen ... aber eigentlich müßte der Schwimmer richtig dran sein.

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo zusammen,

wieder mal ein kleines Update.
Das glätten der Wände kann man vergessen - Steine über Steine und Nebenwirkung geschwollene Handballen.
Für mich absolut nicht zufriedenstellend - hab versucht Estrichbeton auf die nackte Teichwand zu verputzen (als Test) und siehe da
es hält bombenfest (Bild5).
Werde mit dieser Variante die Gesamten Teichwände machen - komme aufgrund der Steine ansonsten auf keinen grünen Zweig.
Hab noch ganz schön viel Erde rausgeschaufelt - wenn ich das gewusst hätte hätte ich mir keinen Aushub im Garten gelassen.

Niveliert hab ich auch ganz gut, über den gesamten Teichrand ist ein Niveauunterschied von einigen millimeter. 



So , das wars wieder mal - Grüße,Andi


----------



## stony25 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo,

anbei ein paar Bilder ohne Worte!

Grüße,Andi


----------



## stony25 (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo zusammen,

Wieder mal ein paar Bilder.
Die Sache war diese Woche zwar Hardcore, was Staub und Hitze anbelangt aber ich bin fast
zufrieden. Aber allemal besser als Regen  
Wieso fast ich steh heute am frühen Abend an der Baustelle und da ist mir der Geistesblitz gekommen, dass die Durchführungen nicht passen können,
da ja die Flansche vom DM grösser sind - naja muss ich irgendwie grösser
machen. (Mehrarbeit die nicht sein müsste).

Sogar der Garten schaut wieder halbwegs aufgeräumt aus. Meine Frau hat hinten rechts im Eck schon einiges an Pflanzen eingesetzt.


Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Wieso soll das von den anschlüssen nicht passen? wenn du 110er genommen hast ist doch alles okay. übrigens . . .das sieht gut aus


----------



## stony25 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Wieso soll das von den anschlüssen nicht passen? wenn du 110er genommen hast ist doch alles okay



Hi Mandy,

leider nicht, weil ich beim Betonieren nur die 110 Kg Rohre eingepasst habe und die Flanschdurchführung nicht berücksichtigt habe. Kg Rohr wird ja in den Flansch eingeklebt (Aussendurchmesser Flansch 120 mm).

lg.andi


----------



## Joerg (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hi Andi,
tolle Arbeit. 
So schlimm kann das mit dem Flansch ja nicht sein.
Das DN 110 Rohr wird innen eingeklebt, dann kommt ja maximal die Wandstärke vom Flansch auf einer kurzen Stecke mit 1-2 mm dazu.


----------



## stony25 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Jörg,

Danke für das Lob und auch Mandy nochmal herzlichen Dank. 

Wenn es nur 2 mm wären - sind aber 8 cm in der Länge und ca. 10mm  mehr Durchmesser (siehe Bild).

Werde mit einem Steinbohrer rundherum bohren und mit der Meisl wegstemmen.
Wenn wer eine bessere Idee hat, dann bitte her damit.
Für den einmaligen Gebrauch ist mir eine Bohrkrone zu teuer.

Übrigens heute hab ich mir einen freien Tag gegönnt, musste mal sein. Wenn ich das mit den Durchführungen hinbekommen habe - möchte ich am Montag den Folienschweisser anrufen, dass er jederzeit kommen kann.
Hätte nie gedacht dass ich das so schnell hinbekomme.
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch war, aber mich hat es regelrecht zur Baustelle hingezogen.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

dann dreh doch den flansch um. so kannst du den flansch in das rohr kleben. hast zwar im teich kaum mehr ne möglichkeit zu reduzieren,aber du mußt nicht bohren. oder hab ich was mißverstanden


----------



## stony25 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> dann dreh doch den flansch um. so kannst du den flansch in das rohr kleben. hast zwar im teich kaum mehr ne möglichkeit zu reduzieren,aber du mußt nicht bohren. oder hab ich was mißverstanden



Geht nicht - die lange Seite vom Flansch muss in die Mauer ansonsten kann ja die Folie mit dem Flansch nicht abgedichtet werden.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Dann hab ich Dein Problem nicht verstanden ...
Der Durchmesser ist klar ... aber wieso sind die zu lang? Das verstehe ich nicht ... 


Mandy


----------



## teichdaddy (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Stony25,
sher schöne Teichform hast Du den Beton selber gemischt oder ist das alles Sackware?
Wie breitund tief ist dein Streifenfundament kannst du mir sagen wieviel beton dabei draufgegangen ist? Als sackware oder Selbst gemischt ?
Was kostet das um den Daumen da ich vorhabe mir auch ein Streifenfundament zu giessen und dadrauf auch Mauern möchte  !
mfg teichdaddy


----------



## stony25 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Dann hab ich Dein Problem nicht verstanden ...
> Der Durchmesser ist klar ... aber wieso sind die zu lang? Das verstehe ich nicht ...
> Mandy



ein wenig verwirrend - länge ist eh ok. Mit den 8cm ist gemeint, dass ich bis 8cm tiefe den Durchmesser vergrössern muss.
Übrigens, ist erledigt  (siehe Foto)



teichdaddy schrieb:


> Hallo Stony25,
> sher schöne Teichform hast Du den Beton selber gemischt oder ist das alles Sackware?
> Wie breitund tief ist dein Streifenfundament kannst du mir sagen wieviel beton dabei draufgegangen ist? Als sackware oder Selbst gemischt ?
> Was kostet das um den Daumen da ich vorhabe mir auch ein Streifenfundament zu giessen und dadrauf auch Mauern möchte  !
> mfg teichdaddy



Danke Teichdaddy.

Hab den Beton selber gemischt 1:3. Schotter für *feines* Fundament hab ich von der Kiesgrube geholt, waren insgesammt ca. 7 Tonnen. Kosten um die 80 Euro.
Für den Ringanker wurden ca. 2,5 Tonnen benötigt. Zement von Bauhaus ( 2,99 Euro 25kg Sack), waren ca. 15-20 Sack.

Ringanker ist 17 cm breit und ca 35 cm tief, was vollkommen ausreichend ist. Wichtig ist das man Eisen rein gibt.
Als Schalung hab ich die dünnen MDF Platten verwendet. Wenn man es nicht genügend verspreizt beult es beim Beton reinfüllen ein wenig aus. Die paar Beulen haben mir eigentlich nichts ausgemacht. Nach dem Motto, in der Natur ist nichts gerade
-----------------------------------------------

So, die Flansche sind drinnen, war nicht so problematisch wie ich es mir im Vorfeld mit dem nachstemmen vorgestellt habe
Garten haben wir auch wieder ein klein wenig gearbeitet.

Am Montag werde ich den Folienschweisser anrufen, dass er jederzeit vorbeikommen kann.
Tut mir leid, ich muss es rausschreien: *Ich bin so froh und glücklich, dass die gröbsten **Arbeiten erledigt sind*

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos 
Anmerkung: die nächsten kommen wenn die Folie drinnen ist.

Lg.Andi


----------



## käptniglo (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

geiles teil!

wie dick ist denn die betonschicht? hast du fasern in den estrichbeton gemacht oder ne matte oder hält das so?

guido


----------



## stony25 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



käptniglo schrieb:


> geiles teil!
> 
> wie dick ist denn die betonschicht? hast du fasern in den estrichbeton gemacht oder ne matte oder hält das so?
> guido



Hallo Guido,
Ist reiner Estrichbeton ohne Matte ohne Fasern - Schichtstärke ca. 2cm und hält bombenfest.
Hab`s auch nicht glauben können - aber Michael hat mich davon überzeugt (siehe Link).
Wenn nicht regelkonform bitte Link löschen.
http://s228840246.online.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4&Itemid=18


Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Bitte nicht erst bilder wenn die folie drin ist, sondern auch das einschweißen fotografieren


----------



## teichdaddy (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Und hast Du das Streifenfundament mit Baustahl eingeschalt oder roh gegossen?
Wie breit tief und hoch ist das den ?
mfg


----------



## stony25 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



teichdaddy schrieb:


> Und hast Du das Streifenfundament mit Baustahl eingeschalt oder roh gegossen?
> Wie breit tief und hoch ist das den ?
> mfg



hab die Fragen, Dir doch schon beantwortet (Beitrag36)


----------



## teichdaddy (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Ach sorry habe ich übersehen!
Und die tiefe von 35 cm reicht völlig aus ? Und im  Winter ist da ist nichts gerissen im Beton?
Man sagt doch mindestens 80cm tief wegen Frostsicherheit!Bei meinem Teich wird ja dann noch eine Mauer von 70 cm auf das Fundament gemauert!Und eine Scheibe soll auch noch rein.

mfg


----------



## stony25 (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo zusammen,

am Mittwoch war der Folienschweißer da und hat m.E. saubere Arbeit geleistet.
Leider war das der letzte sonnige Tag für diese Woche seit Donnerstag schüttet es wie
aus Kübeln.
Hoffe das es nächste Woche einige sonnentage gibt um die Ufermatte am Randbereich
zu verkleben und die Durchführungen zu machen.
Urlaub ist seit letzte Woche auch schon vorbei (jetzt geht es halt wieder langsamer voran),
bin aber trotzdem zufrieden. 

Grüße,Andi

Anbei ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Moonlight (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hey Andi,

wie cool ist das denn ... ein Koiteich in Türkis. So was hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen 
Die Meisten nehmen diese Farbe nur zum Schwimmen 

Hoffen wir dass die Farbe sich nicht so großartig verändert und so schön bleibt. Erinnert irgendwie ans Meer ...

Prima, prima ... und was schätzte ... wieviel Wasser passt rein?

Mandy


----------



## teichdaddy (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Sieht super aus  mal was anderes!

Habe eine frage :
Kann man die Bodenplatte und die Wandverschalung gleichzeitig giessen?
So das der Betonmischer nur einmal kommen muss?
Was meint ihr ist das möglich und wenn ja wie stellt mann das an?


----------



## stony25 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Andi,
> 
> wie cool ist das denn ... ein Koiteich in Türkis. So was hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen
> Die Meisten nehmen diese Farbe nur zum Schwimmen
> ...



Hi Mandy,
DANKE!

da ich diese Farbe ohne Aufpreis bekommen habe, hab ich mir halt gedacht,ich nehme mal was anderes.
Die Farbe wird durch Ablagerungen etc. mit der Zeit genau so überlagert werden, wie die schwarze oder olivgrüne dessén bin ich mir bewusst und ist mir auch egal.

Wasservolumen kann ich bei dieser unregelmäßige Form nur grob schätzen ca. 35m³.
Befüllung wird aber noch ein wenig dauern, da ich am Rand/Uferbereich noch die grüne Ufermatte einkleben muss. Zusätzlich müssen die Flansche noch eingeklebt werden und die Selbstgebauten Biofilter fertiggestellt werden.
Und es regnet und regnet ..........



teichdaddy schrieb:


> Sieht super aus  mal was anderes!
> Habe eine frage :
> Kann man die Bodenplatte und die Wandverschalung gleichzeitig giessen?
> So das der Betonmischer nur einmal kommen muss?
> Was meint ihr ist das möglich und wenn ja wie stellt mann das an?




Ich bin kein Experte Teichdaddy, für meinen Bau, hab ich das fehlende Wissen im Internet recherchiert und ein bischen Hausverstand walten lassen.

Ich weiß auch nicht was du genau willst, da sich die Deine Fragen auf verschiedenste Bauweisen ändern.
Du musst Dir mal schlüssig sein was du genau willst, dann können Dir eine Menge LEUTE aus diesen Foren helfen.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Zacky (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> wie cool ist das denn ... ein Koiteich in Türkis. So was hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen
> Hoffen wir dass die Farbe sich nicht so großartig verändert und so schön bleibt


 
Der Teich sieht wirklich gut gelungen aus, jedoch kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass die Hoffnung auf die dauerhaft grün-türkise Folie recht schnell schwindet, wenn der Teich mit Fischbesatz betrieben wird. Leider...

Meine türkise Folie ist jetzt dunkel-oliv-grün...


----------



## stony25 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Zacky schrieb:


> Der Teich sieht wirklich gut gelungen aus, jedoch kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass die Hoffnung auf die dauerhaft grün-türkise Folie recht schnell schwindet, wenn der Teich mit Fischbesatz betrieben wird. Leider...
> 
> Meine türkise Folie ist jetzt dunkel-oliv-grün...



Hi Zacky,

für das Aquarium gibt es doch die Fensterputzer (Antennenwelse), na, dann züchten wir halt Folienputzer - wäre doch eine Marktlücke 

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

die Idee ist super


----------



## Moonlight (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Jungs ... ich klinke mich ein 
Ich möchte zwar keinen Folienputzer haben (ich liebe meinen Algenteppich an der Folie) aber das Geld könnte ich gebrauchen 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hi Andi,
der sieht toll und aktuell auch farblich kool aus.
Bei den Folienputzern könnte ich den Erstbesatz beisteuern, allerdings sind die nicht winterhart.

Es gibt aber schon auch fischverträgliche Mittel die Folie, zumindest zeitweise sauber zu halten


----------



## stony25 (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> der sieht toll und aktuell auch farblich kool aus.
> Es gibt aber schon auch fischverträgliche Mittel die Folie, zumindest zeitweise sauber zu halten



Hallo Joerg,
Danke!

Was meinst du damit, also das würde mich jetzt schon interessieren, meinst aber keinen Schrubber

Noch was anderes, heute hab ich die Ufermatte eingeklebt und die Flansche, Jetzt hätte ich eine Frage bezüglich Skimmer. Darf man da auch keine 90° Bögen verwenden oder ist es beim Skimmer eher egal?
Muss ich beim Skimmeraufbau irgendwas berücksichtigen?
Habe den Skimmer mit Führungsmuffe reduziert auf 110 mm.

Grüße,Andi

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

90° Bögen gehen auch, sind aber etwas ineffektiver - optimaler wären schon 2 x 45° oder wenn es die Tiefe her gibt auch 3 x 30°


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Moin Andi,

Also mein mitgelieferter Gummibogen hat genau 2x 45°. Der war zum Skimmer dazu.
90° würde ich nicht nehmen ...

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Da ich mIttagszeit habe, kann ich ja schnell schreiben:smoki

Danke an alle!
werde 3 x 30° Bögen nehmen - sicher ist sicher

gestern beim Flansch verkleben ist mir was blödes passiert - um die Schraubverbindung leichter zu finden, hab ich 2 kleine abgeschnittene Nägel in die Öse gesteckt Folie durchgestochen und Flanschring gesetzt. Leider ist mir so ein blöder Nagel abhanden gekommen und liegt irgendwo 1m tiefer zwischen Folie und Teichflies. Naja wird schon nicht schiefgehen. :beten

Lg.Andi


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Moin Andi,



stony25 schrieb:


> Leider ist mir so ein blöder Nagel abhanden gekommen und liegt irgendwo 1m tiefer zwischen Folie und Teichflies.



Ach du Schei*e 
Ich drück die Daumen das es gut geht ...

Mandy


----------



## teichdaddy (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Eine kurze frage !
habe Schalsteine mit 2 Kammern von 7cmx19cmx20cm wie errechne ich die Füllmenge für beton?
Diese sollen mit Beton gefüllt werden Für die Teichwand! 
Kann mir einer von den fertigbauer helfen?
mfg


----------



## Moonlight (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Man teichdaddy, warum machst du kein separates thema auf? du zerschießt andis baudoku! länge mal breite mal tiefe. . . damit errechnest du das volumen. aber sei gewiß, das stimmt trotzdem nicht. zumindest hat mir das meine rechenorgie bestätigt. man brauch immer mehr.


----------



## stony25 (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Man teichdaddy, warum machst du kein separates thema auf? du zerschießt andis baudoku! länge mal breite mal tiefe. . . damit errechnest du das volumen. aber sei gewiß, das stimmt trotzdem nicht. zumindest hat mir das meine rechenorgie bestätigt. man brauch immer mehr.



Danke Mandy
und mal die Dichte von Beton und du hast das Gewicht.

Lg:Andi 
Ps. am WE kommen neue Fotos


----------



## Moonlight (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Tja,das gewicht hatte ich nicht bedacht . . . und so wurden aus 3,5kubik, schnell mal 6kubik


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hi Andi,

falls du am Flansch noch nix geklebt hast probiers mal mit einem Magneten den Nagel hoch zu ziehen.


----------



## stony25 (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



mitch schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> falls du am Flansch noch nix geklebt hast probiers mal mit einem Magneten den Nagel hoch zu ziehen.



Hallo Mitch,

Danke - leider sind die Flansche schon geklebt.


Lg.Andi


----------



## stony25 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo zusammen,

Da noch einige Teile abgehen und die Pakete leider noch nicht eingetroffen sind - bin ich bei der Filteranlage leider noch nicht fertig.
Ufermatte geht auch noch ein Teil ab.
Ufermatte wurde am Montag den 03.09 vom Händler aufgegeben und seit dem hat sich bei DHL Status Sendeverfolgung nichts getan (werde morgen anrufen).
Einläufe und Skimmer etc. sind intalliert.
Die Einläufe hab ich mit Edelstahlschrauben fixiert,um flexibel zu bleiben.
Hoffe es passt so?
Da im Keller nichts zu tun ist   hab ich im Garten wieder ein wenig gewerkelt 

Grüße,Andi


----------



## stony25 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo zusammen,

lange nicht mehr gemeldet, aber der Teich strapaziert derzeit sehr.
Anbei ein paar Bilder wie es derzeit ausschaut - aber zugleich *Riesenprobleme* - hoffe ihr könnt mirhelfen.

Pkt.1 das gebrauchte Sieb läuft voll , bei Pumpenstillstand (trennkammer undicht). Zusätzlich hat der Vorbesitzer vorne was weggeschnitten sodass ich aufgrund den Volllaufen momentan auf ca. 4cm den Teich nicht ganz anfüllen kann. (ich kauf mir nie mehr blind ein gebrauchtes Teil) 
Pkt.2 das ganz große Problem, die zwei Bodenabläufe ziehen null koma 1Liter es ist wortwörtlich nur ein Rinsaal was da durchgeht (auch einzeln) .Kann nicht mal die Pumpe mit der geringsten Leistungsstufe laufen lassen.Was hab ich gemacht, so wie in den Foren beschrieben.Hab jeweils 1 Loch gebohrt bei den BA Deckel hab die Verrohrung mit 15° und 30° Bögen durchgeführt. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe das ich bei den Revisionsrohren die Abzweigrohre verwendet habe.
Skimmer läuft einwandfrei!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und es ist, so hoffe ich nur eine kleinigkeit (meine nervern liegen nämlich ein wenig blank).

Ansonsten ist der Teich eigentlich voll => Menge 37m³. Befüllvorgang am Freitag Abends begonnen und heute beendet (mit grossen Pausen natürlich - dass der Brunnen nicht leergepumpt wird).

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Zacky (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Was für eine Pumpe hast du am US dran? Ist vielleicht in den Steigrohren für die Revision noch Luft drin? Auf dem letzten Bild läuft ja ein BA-Rohr recht weit nach oben. Evtl. ne blöde Frage: Wie weit liegen die Rohre noch an der Wand unter Wasserniveau?


----------



## stony25 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Zacky,

war mit der Taschenlampe draussen und hab nachgemessen. es sind ca. 45 cm unter Wassernivau bei dem von Dir angesprochenen BA. Aber der andere BA verhält sich genau so.
Luft das hört sich gut an und wie bringt man die raus?

Grüße,Andi


----------



## stony25 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

ups, die Frage mit der Pumpe hab ich übersehen 

Aquael PFN 25000 plus


----------



## Zacky (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

...du hast ja auf den Revi-Rohren die Endkappen drauf...die kurz aufmachen oder ggf. noch etwas nach oben erweitern, bis sie über Wasserniveau stehen...ggf. dann ein kleines Loch oben rein  Die Pumpe sollte reichen...


----------



## Zacky (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

...klingt jetzt vielleicht doof, aber kannst du evtl. den Oberflächenskimmer umklemmen und die beiden BA je einzeln auf die Anschlüsse am US klemmen und ggf. den Skimmer irgendwie auf beide Anschlüsse verteilen. So ziehen die BA-Rohre evtl auch noch etwas mehr...


----------



## stony25 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hab die Ba schon einzeln gereglelt, da kommt fast nichts. Es ist wirklich nur ein kleiner Rinsaal.


----------



## Zacky (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

hhhmmm, versteh ich nicht... wo das Problem liegen könnte...


----------



## stony25 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Zacky schrieb:


> hhhmmm, versteh ich nicht... wo das Problem liegen könnte...



Hallo Zacky,

Hab einen Tip bekommen werd ich miorgen gleich mal ausprobieren wenn`s zeitlich passt

bei mir verlaufen ja die Rohre im Bogen in der Luft und an der höchsten Stelle am Bogen soll ich ein 2mm Loch bohren und mit einer Edelstahlschraube dann verschließen. Es sollte ein Luftsack drinnen sein.
Es kommen wirklich nur wenn`s viel ist einige 100 Liter vom BA. Kann ich mir dadurch ganz gut vorstellen mit dem Luftsack.

Grüße,ANdi


----------



## Zacky (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

...na dann lag ich ja vielleicht doch nicht so falsch, mit der Luft!?  ...die Schraube soll als Ventil dienen!? - dann nimm aber trotz allem ein kleine Dichtung dazwischen...ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es das Problem und deren Lösung ist :beten


----------



## Moonlight (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Nee Zacky,

die Schraube soll das Loch nur wieder zustopfen, da dort sonst das Wasser rausschießt 

Aber so richtig verstehe ich nicht wieso es da ein Problem gibt.
Bei mir rauscht das Wasser nur so durch ... 
Der einzige Unterschied besteht nur darin, dass ich diese Revisionsrohre nicht drin hab ... 

Ich bin gespannt ob es tatsächlich an der Luft lag ...

Mandy


----------



## meinereiner (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Andi,

das ist ziemlich sicher, dass da Luft drinnen ist, und damit das Wasser blockiert. 
Wenn in dem Rohr Luft drinnen ist, dann kommt die ohne eine Entlüftung auch nicht mehr raus.

Vor allem wird sich da wahrscheinlich im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder Luft, oder sonstige Gase, ansammeln, die dann wieder entlüftet werden müssen.

Und die Revisionsrohre befinden sich leider nicht an der höchsten Stelle des Bogens, so dass die für die Entlüftung auch nichts helfen.

Ich hatte mal etwas ähnliches. Nur war da der Bogen unter Wasser, so das ich einfach nur ein kleines Loch (ca. 2mm) zur Entlüftung bohren musste.


Servus
 Robert


----------



## stony25 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

hab jetzt folgendes durchgeführt,  hab die Löcher am höchsten Punkt gebohrt und es kam Luft und zwar sehr lange und was soll ich sagen, es läuft wie geschmiert!

US3 hab ich auch geflickt Hab jetzt ca. 39m³ Wasser im Teich und dabei bleibts.

Ich bin jetzt wieder gut drauf und kann mich dann schön langsam an die Filterkellerabdeckung dranmachen. 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, was soll ich bezüglich Filter/Wasser jetzt machen,es kommt ja der Winter soll ich ihn laufen lassen etc.
Wie ist diesbezüglich jetzt die weitere Vorgehensweise?

Grüße und DANKE an allen für die Mithilfe


----------



## meinereiner (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Mandy,

das Problem rührt daher, dass Luft immer nach oben möchte (weil sie so leicht ist). 
Auf der Seite vom US3 kann die Luft ja nicht weg, da ist ja schon Wasser, das von dieser Seite gegen die Luft drückt. Und auf der BA-Seite ist es das Gleiche.
Also die Luft kann nicht mehr vor und nicht mehr zurück. Das ist das Gleich wie wenn du eine leere (aber offene) Flasche auf den Kopf drehst, und dann unter Wasser hältst. Da kommt auch kein Wasser in die Flasche. Ok das hängt davon ab, wie weit du die Flasche unter Wasser tauchst.
Je tiefer die Flasche sinkt, desto größer wird der Wasserdruck, der dann die Luft in der Flasche komprimiert, und damit kommt dann doch Wasser in die Flasche rein. Aber die Luft bleibt trotzdem drinnen.

Was lernen wir daraus?
Bei der Verrohrung (oder auch Schläuchen) nie solche Bögen einbauen, die (auch wenn sie unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen) von unten nach oben und dann wieder nach unten gehen.

Bei Schläuchen und Rohren nach einer Pumpe ist das natürlich wieder anders.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Moonlight (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

okay robert, gott sei dank gehen meine rohre ri. ultrasieve leicht bergauf und nicht mehr nach unten. phüüü . . . glück gehabt   andi, wie gedenkst du zu dämmen? davon hängt ab wie du den filter im winter betreiben kannst.


----------



## stony25 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> okay robert, gott sei dank gehen meine rohre ri. ultrasieve leicht bergauf und nicht mehr nach unten. phüüü . . . glück gehabt   andi, wie gedenkst du zu dämmen? davon hängt ab wie du den filter im winter betreiben kannst.



Hallo Mandy,

ich bau mir einen Kachelofen rein (ne, war nur Spass)
da es sowieso schon zu spät ist mit den Fischchen, werde ich den Filter doch nicht durchlaufen lassen. Aber für nächstes Jahr werde ich mir bezüglich Dämmung was einfallen lassen.
Anfang März 13 werde ich den Filter starten. Wenn die Wassertemp. um ´die 20°C werden die Fischchen gekauft.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



stony25 schrieb:


> Wenn die Wassertemp. um ´die 20°C werden die Fischchen gekauft.



Na dann ... Waidmanns Heil 

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Na dann ... Waidmanns Heil
> Mandy



du meinst sicher petri heil du mir ja keine Rehe etc. rein


----------



## Moonlight (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



stony25 schrieb:


> du meinst sicher petri heil du mir ja keine Rehe etc. rein



Na ich dachte eher Du gehst auf Koijagd ... und willst sie nicht angeln 

Mandy


----------



## robsig12 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



stony25 schrieb:


> du meinst sicher petri heil du mir ja keine Rehe etc. rein




Nun musst Du aber mal Dein Profil ändern. 1000l war einmal.


----------



## stony25 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Nun musst Du aber mal Dein Profil ändern. 1000l war einmal.



Erledigt.


----------



## stony25 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Na ich dachte eher Du gehst auf Koijagd ... und willst sie nicht angeln
> Mandy


Wenn man es so sieht hast recht , 
Die Pirsch werde ich aber in Begleitung mit einem netten Kumpel aus Regensburg durchführen.
Oder Robert?

Grüße,Andi


----------



## stony25 (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo zusammen,

anbei noch 2 Bilder von oben.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Zacky (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

 schaut echt gut aus...und ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht und sich dein Teich entwickelt...


----------



## stony25 (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Zacky,

freut mich,wenn es dir gefällt.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## robsig12 (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



stony25 schrieb:


> Wenn man es so sieht hast recht ,
> Die Pirsch werde ich aber in Begleitung mit einem netten Kumpel aus Regensburg durchführen.
> Oder Robert?
> 
> Grüße,Andi



Immer gerne!


----------



## Moonlight (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Oh ja Andi,

der Teich sieht super aus. 
Ist Dir echt gut gelungen 

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Oh ja Andi,
> der Teich sieht super aus.
> Ist Dir echt gut gelungen
> Mandy



Hallo Mandy,

Dankeschön!


Grüße,Andi


----------



## stony25 (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo zusammen,

heute sind wir mit dem Filterkellerdeckel fertig geworden, hab mich für die Aluvariante entschieden, hat zwar Geld gekostet, hab aber für Jahrzehnte Ruhe. 
Deckel ist voll begehbar und ist relativ leicht zum öffnen.
An der Unterseite kommen noch irgendwann xps Platten drauf.

Punktfundamente für die Holzterasse sind auch schon gegossen - Für die Löcher hab ich mir im Lagerhaus einen Erdbohrer ausgeliehen, als Schalung
wurden 160 iger Kg Rohre verwendet.
Ging alles sehr easy - der Erdbohrer meinte einmal, er müsste mit mir Karusell fahren. 
Nächstes Jahr kommt dann Lärchenholz rauf (Fläche ca. 4 x 4m)


Ausser ein paar Kleinigkeiten, ist für dieses Jahr nichts mehr geplant.


Grüße,Andi


----------



## DbSam (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Andi,


Deine Deckel sehen superordentlich aus.  (Leider wirkt der Anblick auch immer etwas technisch.)
Warum ich aber eigentlich schreibe:
Die Ketten sind ok. Nur wenn man in der Grube steht, dann sollte eine Stange die Deckel in Position halten. (Wind, anstoßen, etc.)
Alu eitert so schlecht aus dem Kopf raus... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joerg (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Andi,
der begehbare Filterkellerdeckel sieht schon toll aus. 

Die betonierten KG Rohre im Boden sind eine gute Idee. 
Freu mich schon darauf deinen Freisitz fertig zu sehen.


----------



## stony25 (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> 
> Warum ich aber eigentlich schreibe:
> ...



Hallo Carsten,
 wenn ich im Keller stehe, wird der Deckel schon gesichert. Oh graus hab mir Deinen Satz gerade bildlich vorgestellt.:shock



Joerg schrieb:


> Freu mich schon darauf deinen Freisitz fertig zu sehen.



Hallo Jörg,

wenn du vielleicht mal in der Nähe bist, kannst auch ein kühles auf dem Freisitz geniessen und a gscheite österreichische Brettljausen 

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Na das sieht gut aus  . Ich wollte meinen deckel auch halbieren,aber da kam mein mann und meinte,dass da das wasser durch die ritze in die kammer läuft. Wie hast du das gelöst?


----------



## stony25 (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Na das sieht gut aus  . Ich wollte meinen deckel auch halbieren,aber da kam mein mann und meinte,dass da das wasser durch die ritze in die kammer läuft. Wie hast du das gelöst?



Hi Mandy,

Dafür ist das U Profil (am linken Deckel). 

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Vielen lieben Dank Andi.

Das ist natürlich eine gute Idee ... mal sehen ob ich das bei mir auch mit einbasteln kann 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hi Mandy, 
solche U-Profile aus Alu fallen bei uns demnächst als Rest an, da wir eine andere Garderobentürkontruktion bestellt haben. Vielleicht könntest Du die gebrauchen. Wäre mir auf jeden Fall lieber, als sie zu entsorgen!
Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Mit einer sauberen Holz-Rahmenkonstruktion kannst du auch die Kunststoff-Dachrinnen samt Halterungen einbauen und auch gleich das Fallrohr in den Schmutzablass einlassen. Das Alu musst du auf jeden Fall noch nachbehandeln, also streichen oder so.


----------



## blackbird (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hi Zacky, 
wieso müsste denn Alu noch nachbehandelt werden? 
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## stony25 (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Zacky schrieb:


> .Das Alu musst du auf jeden Fall noch nachbehandeln, also streichen oder so.



Hi Zacky,

das möchte ich aber genauer wissen, wie du auf das kommst?

Alu rostet zwar auch, zwar nicht wie Eisen, aber denoch oxidiert es an der Oberfläche (aber im positiven Sinn) es bildet sich eine harte undurchlässige Schicht Aluminiumoxyd. Das die darunter liegenden Schichten schützt.
Dadurch wird das Aluminium mit der Zeit dunkler.
(M.E. ist streichen nicht notwendig und mit einfach mal drüberstreichen  ist es sowieso nicht getan).

Grüße, Andi


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

...na wenn das so ist, dann will ich nix gesagt haben...


----------



## stony25 (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...na wenn das so ist, dann will ich nix gesagt haben...



Hallo Zacky,

das passt schon, hätte ja sein können, dass du Erfahrungswerte hast die wir nicht haben.
Hab mich ja auch nur näher mit der Materie Alu beschäftigt, da ich einen Deckel aus Alu haben wollte.
Bin auch kein Profi auf dem Gebiet.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hey Tim,

das Anbgebot nehm ich sehr gerne an.
Allerdings kann ich die erst abholen wenn wir wieder ein Auto haben ... Du weißt ja 

Was das Thema Alu anbelangt, kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dauerhafter Einsatz unter Wasser tut Aluminium nicht gut. Ich dachte acuh immer Alu kann nicht rosten, aber unser Alu in der Poolleiter ist herrlich aufgeblüht. Weiß, stumpf und nicht sehr schön wurde sie. Im Rohr begann sie tatsächlich an zu rosten. Gut, vll., war sie nicht komplett aus Alu, wurde aber als solche verkauft. Mittlerweile haben wir in unserem 4 Jahre alten Pool die 4. Leiterhälfte. Jedes Jahr eine  

Aber bei der sporadischen Feuchtigkeit seh ich keine großen Probleme ... ist ja alles nicht dauerhaft unter Wasser.

Mnady


----------



## Joerg (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



stony25 schrieb:


> wenn du vielleicht mal in der Nähe bist, kannst auch ein kühles auf dem Freisitz geniessen und a gscheite österreichische Brettljausen


Hallo Andi,
wenn ich mal in der Gegend bin, schaue ich gerne mal vorbei. 
Die letzten Male war ich aber nur in Wien und das ist ja schon etwas von dir weg.


----------



## stony25 (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> wenn ich mal in der Gegend bin, schaue ich gerne mal vorbei.
> Die letzten Male war ich aber nur in Wien und das ist ja schon etwas von dir weg.



Hallo Jörg,

kommt darauf an wie du nach Wien fährst - z.B. über die A1 (Salzburg) fährst du fast bei mir vorbei
Wenn`s mal irgendwann passt, bist herzlich willkommen.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Joerg (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Andi,
ich wohne in der Mitte von D und komme dann meist geflogen. 

Das letzte mal durfte ich mir die Landebahn 2 mal ganz aus der Nähe ansehen. :shock
Beim Durchstarten sind einige recht blass angelaufen.


----------



## robsig12 (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*



stony25 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> wenn du vielleicht mal in der Nähe bist, kannst auch ein kühles auf dem Freisitz geniessen und a gscheite österreichische Brettljausen
> 
> Grüße,Andi



Hallo Jörg,

die Brettljausen würde Dir bestimmt schmecken! Einen Teil davon durfte ich schon mal probieren. 
OK das Kühle ist nicht so dein Ding.


----------



## Joerg (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Robert,
lecker sieht es ja aus. Muss nun erst mal an den Kühlschrank. 
Bild aus Wikipedia.


----------



## stony25 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo zusammen,

da der Frühling auf sich warten lässt, stelle ich mal ein paar Bilder rein um 
euch die Tage zu verkürzen  
Das Wetter ist wirklich grauenvoll, wenn es so weiter geht kann ich im Juli noch keine
Koi einsetzen.
Koi sind schon reserviert, insgesamt hab ich mir 11 Stück bei Harry ausgesucht.

Der Bau der Teichterasse ging flott. Die Dielenstärke 3,5 cm und als Unterkonstruktion wurden 16 cm Balken verwendet (Lärchenholz).
Terassenfläche gute 4m x 4m.
 
 
 

Die 300l Regentonnen wurden gegen 400l (noch ohne Inhalt) schwere Qualität ausgetauscht. Mit den 300l hatte ich kein gutes Gefühl. Haben sich für meinen Geschmack zu stark verformt.
 

Hab mir ja eine neue Pumpe gegönnt und muss sagen was Durchfluss/Stromverbrauch anbelangt ist die Flow eine gute Investition. War nach den Testläufen so richtig happy mit dem Teil.
Bei 1200upm/95Watt bringt sie 26500l/h (ausgelitert). Bei 1400upm/135Watt läuft meine Filterkammer über. Am Us3 wurde ein dritter Eingang verpasst und der Ausgang wurde von 2 Zoll auf 4 Zoll erweitert.
 

Grüße,Andi


----------



## stony25 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo zusammen,

er steht .......  

anbei, zwei Bilder vom Pavillon. Die Grundmasse vom Pavillon sind 3m.

Da der Pavillon, die letzte große Sache vorerst war, möchte ich mal herzlich Danke sagen für die Unterstützung.


Grüße,Andi


----------



## Springmaus (26. März 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo,

 na super, sieht echt toll aus da wollen wir mal hoffen das der Sommer kommt!


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

...dem schließe ich mich an......sieht echt gut aus...viel Spaß beim genießen...


----------



## stony25 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Danke, Doris und Zacky

wegen Sommer .., ich wär glücklich, wenn der Frühling kommen würde. Dieses Jahr ist es echt schlimm.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## stony25 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo,

heute war es endlich soweit und ich konnte die Fische bei Harry Mittermeier abholen.
Bevor die Arbeit begann (für ihn) gab es noch Kaffee und Kuchen.
Die Stunden vergingen wie im Flug und ich bin vom aussuchen und einsetzen in den Teich so geschlaucht wie wenn ich einen Rinanker betoniert hätte.

Anbei ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Zacky (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

...ein paar sehr schöne Fische hast du da...


----------



## Moonlight (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Eine wunderschöne bunte Mischung 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude mit den neuen Teichbewohnern.


Mandy


----------



## stony25 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo Zacky und Mandy,

Danke!!
Die Auswahl war nicht leicht bei der Menge an Fischen, am liebsten würde man weit mehr mitnehmen. Ich bin mir vorgekommen wie ein kleiner Bub der im Kaufhaus vor den Süßigkeiten steht

Grüße,Andi


----------



## stony25 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich mal dran*

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir nochmal zwei Fische ( Matsuba und Karashi) gegönnt.
Nach dem ich den Karashi in den Teich gegeben habe  ist er gleich an die Hand gekommen.
Der Fisch ist wie mein Hund, er nimmt ganz sanft, das Futter von der Hand.

Insgesamt machen mir die Fische sehr viel Freude und bin froh, dass ich mich entschlossen habe einen Koiteich zu bauen.


Grüße, Andi


----------

